# AR-15 Barrels



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

For you guys that built your AR, where do you like to shop for the barrels? Im not looking for a top of the line but maybe a 20 inch with low profile gas block. Is thier a wait for them on most sites? I have a upper flat top with m4 feed ramps. Do most of the barrels now mate with the m4 feed ramps? 1/8 twist would be my best option right? Also what free float hand guards did you like for the price? Im thinking just an aluminum tube with no rails. This is just for hunting gun thanks

I usually order from Midway but if you look at thier site they hardly have anything in stock anymore. I have looked at jp and delton but not sure how good they are. My upper is a delton and it looks like its gonna be alright. One more thing, did you go chrome lined or not?


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I went with an Olympic Ultramatch on mine, but I hear their standard CM barrels are accurate as well, and at a decent price. Model 1 Sales and Rock River Arms have the best prices for aluminum free-float tubes.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thx kabloom i have heard good things about olympic barrels


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was checking out the RRA web site and was suprised by the back order time on there guns and uppers. I own two of them and am very happy with both. A good choice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So do you want a complete upper or just a barrel ? I have a DPMS upper and a Del-Ton both of them shoot pretty good. I also prefer a smooth sided free float I'm not putting a bunch of crap on the end of it to carry around.RR makes a nice one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try www.jsesurplus.com If you don't see what you want keep checking they have a constantly changing inventory. Sale prices are usually very good.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So do you want a complete upper or just a barrel ? I have a DPMS upper and a Del-Ton both of them shoot pretty good. I also prefer a smooth sided free float I'm not putting a bunch of crap on the end of it to carry around.RR makes a nice one.


I just want the barrel, i already have an upper reciever. I also have a delton upper reciever. I also want a smooth handguard, no crap needs to go on mine besides the scope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JSE sells just barrels also from a variety of manufacturers.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thx Don i havent been to that web site before


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They usually have a pretty good selection and price point on anything you need. AR wise that is.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

You might also try Rainer arms,Bravo company they offer a discount for miliatarytoo. Another place is PK Fire arms all these places have a good selestion of ar parts.


----------

